# Another Epic Sargent day. 4-3-15.



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Got down to the beach around noon, good strong southerly wind and nice waves breaking past the third bar. Using cut crab and jumbo shrimp on 7/0 gamakatsu circle hooks with 80# mono leaders and 5 1/2oz spider weights. We started catching fish as soon as the first line hit the water and it was no-stop action until dark. By 3pm me, my wife, and my step son were to worn out to fish anymore, luckily we had some friends stop by to relieve us. We landed close to 100 fish and only used 3 surf rods and one 6500 all day. I ended up with 5 slot reds, 4 slot drum, and about 30 whiting in my ice chest by dark, and that's not counting what everyone else took home or all the bull reds and big ugly's that were released. I brought 20# of crab and 4# of shrimp with me and I don't have a single piece of bait left. The fish were in the first and second gut and most of the keepers were within 30' of the sand. I'll be back out there this afternoon if I can get someone to bring me more bait, so if you see me don't be afraid to stop by and I'll try to put you on some fish.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

more pics


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

more


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

still more


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

getting close


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

last ones


----------



## willygee (Jun 21, 2013)

Niiiicccceee!!!! way to slay em, chum!


----------



## AirForceJack (Oct 3, 2011)

Good Lord what a haul, man we hit SLP Wed and using squid and shrimp i caught 2 hardheads in 6 hrs.... Guess i need to ease on down there bud lol

Good Job Bro looks like the fam had a hell of a time! thats what its all about!


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Slamma jamma!!! Great trip and pics!!


----------



## Herb Burnwell (May 31, 2009)

You didnt keep that gaftop?


On that East 5...


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Awesome trip. Great photos . What the combo on the long rod ? Spining reel.


----------



## Dhn121 (Aug 15, 2014)

Another incredible fishing day and report. You sure know how to have a reel time!


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

That was one of the most enjoyable post I've looked at in a long time.Thanks Chum family!


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

What a difference a day makes. The front really messed the fishing up, east wind howling all day, strong rip current, muddy water, and only caught 1 drum all day. I almost caught some wind surfers, they must have had a death wish to be in the gulf with that kind of wind. I'm about to give it another try now that the wind has died down.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

troutless said:


> Awesome trip. Great photos . What the combo on the long rod ? Spining reel.


 The spinning reels are Penn Battle's and Conflicts in the 6000 size spooled with 65# braid with a 30# mono topshot on 12' Penn Prevail rods. The whole set up is under $200 and they work great for this type of fishing.


----------



## braidnhook (Jun 14, 2014)

Awesome catch. Makes me want keep trying. So far no luck. Keep the reports coming. All ways look forward to your post.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Good job SC! Great pictures and report. I really like to see some good surf fishing pictures with action in them.


----------



## edjman (Aug 13, 2013)

An epic day indeed. Wish I was there.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

I suspect chum will have more pics coming from today. My nephew ran into him as chum and family were on the way home, apparently wore out, AGAIN. Wishing I was there, too


----------



## C-Man87 (Jun 25, 2014)

Great job Chum, maybe one day i can have the pleasure to surf fish with you man!


----------



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

Beats the heck out of my report! I went to Sargent and mowed grass all day.....
hwell:


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Goags said:


> I suspect chum will have more pics coming from today. My nephew ran into him as chum and family were on the way home, apparently wore out, AGAIN. Wishing I was there, too


You are correct. I wish you were there too, so I could talk you into making me one of those beautiful pieces of art you call rods. I would be afraid to use it, I just want one to hang in my reel shop above all my trophy's.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Runway said:


> Beats the heck out of my report! I went to Sargent and mowed grass all day.....
> hwell:


Next time you go down to mow let me know,you can mow mine while your at it.lol


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

wow, amazing day!


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks for sharing... I think im going to cook me some fish tonight. :fish:


----------



## Fishface007 (Mar 14, 2015)

Great pics. What did you use for bait?


----------



## bingorocks (Oct 30, 2014)

Niiiiceee!!!


----------



## Fishface007 (Mar 14, 2015)

*Bait for the Drum?*

What was you most productive bait for the Drum?


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Fishface007 said:


> What was you most productive bait for the Drum?


Live crab. This will explain it. http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1332930


----------



## fishingmagnet (May 26, 2013)

When throwing out to 2nd sand bar or third sand bar, how do you know after the throw is where the bait will land?


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

fishingmagnet said:


> When throwing out to 2nd sand bar or third sand bar, how do you know after the throw is where the bait will land?


You have to learn to read the water and the waves to know where the bars and guts are. Not every beach is the same, the spacing of the bars and guts will vary with type of bottom, slope of beach, wind, waves, current, ect. It's really hard to explain it on a computer, but I could show you in person. When surf fishing your not just trying to throw as far as you can, your cast's have to be accurate to place your bait where the fish are, but the first step is learning to read the water.


----------



## fishingmagnet (May 26, 2013)

I know it is hard to show in the computer, but it would help if there is a picture with the wave landscape, and use arrows to point to the wave aspect as to where are those sand bars could be. If it is hard, then hopefully one of these days I would love to learn from you in person.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

fishingmagnet said:


> I know it is hard to show in the computer, but it would help if there is a picture with the wave landscape, and use arrows to point to the wave aspect as to where are those sand bars could be. If it is hard, then hopefully one of these days I would love to learn from you in person.


Check these post's out.http://2coolfishing.com/forum/showthread.php?t=869497&highlight=bars+guts http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=4393156#post4393156


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Crude, but it's better than nothing.


----------

